# Reasons to own all silver and no gold



## BillS

He holds signs up that you can read as you skip through it. It's worth taking some time to look at.


----------



## Pessimistic2

*Whaaaa?*

He lost me when he equated the difficulty storing 10,000 ounces of silver vs 10,000 ounces of gold.........Ummmm, if you have 10,000 ounces of silver @ the current price of $18.26, and you have 10,000 ounces of gold @ the current price of $1,290.10 ..... you have $180,260 in silver, and $12,901,000 in gold.
Reality is you only need 140 oz of gold to equal that 10,000 oz of silver. I'll stick with the gold, thank you! Storage? Ummm, I'd say gold is a lot easier to store physically, dollar for dollar value.....:rofl::wave:

http://invest.monex.com/silver-pric...Google&utm_campaign=Non-Brand&mm_replace=TRUE

http://www.apmex.com/spotprices/gold-price


----------



## tmttactical

Pessimistic2 said:


> He lost me when he equated the difficulty storing 10,000 ounces of silver vs 10,000 ounces of gold.........Ummmm, if you have 10,000 ounces of silver @ the current price of $18.26, and you have 10,000 ounces of gold @ the current price of $1,290.10 ..... you have $180,260 in silver, and $12,901,000 in gold.
> Reality is you only need 140 oz of gold to equal that 10,000 oz of silver. I'll stick with the gold, thank you! Storage? Ummm, I'd say gold is a lot easier to store physically, dollar for dollar value.....:rofl::wave:
> 
> http://invest.monex.com/silver-pric...Google&utm_campaign=Non-Brand&mm_replace=TRUE
> 
> http://www.apmex.com/spotprices/gold-price


I am going to store lead. Cheaper and has more uses. Only store silver if we have a Werewolf epidemic. Okay, I know but somebody had to say it.


----------



## bkt

Pessimistic2 said:


> He lost me when he equated the difficulty storing 10,000 ounces of silver vs 10,000 ounces of gold.........Ummmm, if you have 10,000 ounces of silver @ the current price of $18.26, and you have 10,000 ounces of gold @ the current price of $1,290.10 ..... you have $180,260 in silver, and $12,901,000 in gold.
> Reality is you only need 140 oz of gold to equal that 10,000 oz of silver. I'll stick with the gold, thank you! Storage? Ummm, I'd say gold is a lot easier to store physically, dollar for dollar value.....:rofl::wave:
> 
> http://invest.monex.com/silver-pric...Google&utm_campaign=Non-Brand&mm_replace=TRUE
> 
> http://www.apmex.com/spotprices/gold-price


The point of storing precious metals is because the dollar is worthless [email protected] You might consider stopping valuing the metals in dollars. 

I didn't watch the video yet, but it has been said there is less silver above ground than gold today because silver is used so heavily in industry (where gold is not) and used in ways it cannot be reclaimed (as in medical bandages).

History has the gold:silver ratio at 1:15 or 1:16 over thousands of years. Today, that ratio is 1:70. That doesn't mean gold is overvalued; it means silver is undervalued. Well, both metals are undervalued relative to dollars.

As with anything, I like to diversify. Holding a mix of metals isn't unwise.


----------



## Tweto

The point on the video is which metal will make you richer. For preppers the point is what will store your wealth the best, the dollar, Gold or Silver. It's obvious that the dollar has never been a good method to store wealth in but both PM's do have a track record over time of being a very good storage of wealth.

Yes, there are a lot of advantages to Silver, but to a prepper it's important to have both. I can fill one hand with Gold coins and walk a way from my current life and start a new life else where, even in another country. I can't carry 100 pounds of Silver very easily on my person and go undetected by other people, but a hand full of Gold fits into a pocket and is very discreet.

Never listen to any one that says that PM's are hard to store. Yes, some say get a 500 pound safe, but some just store it in the walls of their houses. 

I have been concentrating of my Silver stash this year but most years it has been Gold and next year will be Gold again.


----------



## Genevieve

People will always get a gleam in their eye if you flash them gold for something

I say diversify


----------



## Flight1630

Silver. Isn't also to kill vampires lol


----------



## Pessimistic2

*Diversification....*

Diversification....isn't that "multiculturalism" by another name?

OK, seriously, yes, some diversification is a wise move....don't put "all your eggs in one basket" type of thing. But as several have pointed out, a pocketful of gold will enable you to do just about whatever your little heart desires, but you'd need a pickup truck to haul around the equivalent in silver. I am in gold and platinum, silver not so much (well, practically zip, actually)...and the stocks are limited to "necessary commodities," food industry, medical, oil (yes, oil), and cosmetics (yes, cosmetics, dammit, you know HOW MANY cosmetics women buy every year?). And every now and then I'll stick my neck out on an IPO or two, and hope for a quick rise, and capital gains be damned.....sometimes it works,sometimes it doesn't, but there's a lot going on in the "high tech market" now and worth a shot or three. IPOs are "speculative," though, and like "gambling," you should never stick in more than you can afford to lose. (You come up with a sure-fire legal way to beat the casinos, let me know, people been trying that forever and 99.9% go home broke.)


----------



## Tweto

Pessimistic2 said:


> Diversification....isn't that "multiculturalism" by another name?
> 
> OK, seriously, yes, some diversification is a wise move....don't put "all your eggs in one basket" type of thing. But as several have pointed out, a pocketful of gold will enable you to do just about whatever your little heart desires, but you'd need a pickup truck to haul around the equivalent in silver. I am in gold and platinum, silver not so much (well, practically zip, actually)...and the stocks are limited to "necessary commodities," food industry, medical, oil (yes, oil), and cosmetics (yes, cosmetics, dammit, you know HOW MANY cosmetics women buy every year?). And every now and then I'll stick my neck out on an IPO or two, and hope for a quick rise, and capital gains be damned.....sometimes it works,sometimes it doesn't, but there's a lot going on in the "high tech market" now and worth a shot or three. IPOs are "speculative," though, and like "gambling," you should never stick in more than you can afford to lose. (You come up with a sure-fire legal way to beat the casinos, let me know, people been trying that forever and 99.9% go home broke.)


Casinos are manipulated so that just a some small percentage win.
Wall street is manipulated so that only a small percentage come out ahead.
Gold and Silver prices are manipulated.
The dollar is manipulated.

So what do we really know. You can count on losing all your money at a casino, you can lose a good portion of your money on Wall street, The dollar may go up but most likely will drop in value, but Gold and Silver is real money and is the basis for all forms of value in currencies and may go down relative to the dollar but chances of it going up in any SHTF scenario is very good.

So in these current times, I vote for Gold and Silver (physical only).


----------



## Pessimistic2

Tweto said:


> Casinos are manipulated so that just a some small percentage win. Wall street is manipulated so that only a small percentage come out ahead.
> Gold and Silver prices are manipulated.
> The dollar is manipulated. So what do we really know. You can count on losing all your money at a casino, you can lose a good portion of your money on Wall street, The dollar may go up but most likely will drop in value, but Gold and Silver is real money and is the basis for all forms of value in currencies and may go down relative to the dollar but chances of it going up in any SHTF scenario is very good. So in these current times, I vote for Gold and Silver (physical only).


Casinos, by law, I think, have to "pay out" a certain percentage of what they "suck in." The thing is, those payouts, except for the occasional, win-the-lottery-type "Jackpots," are spread out so thin you wouldn't even know they exist!

Wall Street is a nightmare....if you don't stick to "necessary products" investments you're probably gonna get burned. (Hell, even if you DO stick to the basics, you may get burned!)

Gold/Platinum/Silver are manipulated....but traditionally have been the best things going for the individual investor......and if the SHTF, will likely be the only form of "money" worth a hoot. (Certainly green dollars won't be worth anything, except maybe tinder...)

Yup, me, too....Gold/Platinum/Silver get my votes!


----------



## BillS

I have about 3 ounces of gold: an ounce, half ounce, and 15 1/10 of an ounce gold Canadian Maples. I could sew my gold coins into the lining of my clothing just like refugees have done for years. 

I have the bulk of my savings in silver. Bix Weir is one of a couple of guys who thinks the silver price will briefly equal the gold price once the Federal Reserve and the big banks lose the ability to manipulate the price.


----------



## ZoomZoom

For those saying to stick with gold so you can stick it in your pocket when you bug out, what are you going to do when you need a tank of gas and bills are no good? A few 1-ounce silver rounds over the counter and you have your gas. 

When doing transactions in metals, unless you're buying something really big, silver has the advantage as it is a much smaller demonination.


----------



## Tweto

ZoomZoom said:


> For those saying to stick with gold so you can stick it in your pocket when you bug out, what are you going to do when you need a tank of gas and bills are no good? A few 1-ounce silver rounds over the counter and you have your gas.
> 
> When doing transactions in metals, unless you're buying something really big, silver has the advantage as it is a much smaller demonination.


Gold has never been a daily use type money. That's what Silver is for. Gold is for reestablishing a living by buying a home, a car, etc. Silver is for fuel, food and other normal every day expenses.

Some economist recently said that after the dollar collapse that every ounce of Gold will buy a house and every ounce of Silver will buy a weeks worth of food. This could be true, I don't know.


----------



## Pessimistic2

BillS....you said, "Bix Weir is one of a couple of guys who thinks the silver price will briefly equal the gold price once the Federal Reserve and the big banks lose the ability to manipulate the price."

That's why there are only a "couple guys"....ain't gonna happen. Not saying silver is a bad investment (it isn't), but the price of silver is never gonna equal the price of gold.
Check the history of silver/gold prices......manipulation or no manipulation, gold has it all over silver. ESPECIALLY when you consider dollar value storage, ease of use......you want to drive a 1-ton dualie to haul around that silver, or would you rather stick gold in yer backpack, or even a fanny pack?

The chance of silver EVER equaling the price of gold is about as good as me winning the megalottery! Just my opinion, but I don't think history should be ignored.
http://onlygold.com/Info/Historical-Gold-Prices.asp
http://www.kitco.com/scripts/hist_charts/yearly_graphs.plx
:wave:


----------



## bkt

Pessimistic2 said:


> Gold/Platinum/Silver are manipulated....but traditionally have been the best things going for the individual investor......and if the SHTF, will likely be the only form of "money" worth a hoot.


Actually, in a SHTF situation that is large-scale, tampons, condoms, fish hooks, cigarettes, booze, clothing and similar things would be better to have for barter. That's just my opinion.

I hold precious metals as a store of wealth for after the SHTF situation.



Pessimistic2 said:


> (Certainly green dollars won't be worth anything, except maybe tinder...)


If you tear them in half, you can wipe twice....


----------



## bkt

ZoomZoom said:


> For those saying to stick with gold so you can stick it in your pocket when you bug out, what are you going to do when you need a tank of gas and bills are no good? A few 1-ounce silver rounds over the counter and you have your gas.
> 
> When doing transactions in metals, unless you're buying something really big, silver has the advantage as it is a much smaller demonination.


Absolutely correct. Having silver - in particular, old U.S. currency "junk" silver - specifically for smaller purchases makes sense.

I don't think anyone said to stick only with gold - folks here seem to embrace the idea of holding all kinds of precious metals. Weir, on the other hand, advocates dumping ALL gold and buying silver. That doesn't seem like a terribly wise move.


----------



## Pessimistic2

ZOOMZoom....Ok, so I'm a nitpicker, sue me...you said, "For those saying to stick with gold so you can stick it in your pocket when you bug out, what are you going to do when you need a tank of gas and bills are no good? A few 1-ounce silver rounds over the counter and you have your gas."

OK, how about you give the gas guy ONE 1/10 oz gold coin, and take yer change in silver? (1/10th oz gold right now = $120.90 And 10 oz of silver =$180+) Your tank holds how many gallons? "Just sayin'," to quote another Forum member...


----------



## LastOutlaw

As the value of the dollar goes down in a crash the value of the silver and gold will go up. What an ounce of gold is worth today may be 100 times more once the dollar crashes. Same for silver. So the 1/10th ounce of gold that is worth $120.00 today may be worth $1200.00 when the dollar crashes or even $12,000.00. Who knows. The gallon of gas may be more as well but it will not be 100 times it's cost today. When Iceland crashed its financials you could buy a $100,000.00 home for $300.00 in silver. 
Your 1/10th of an ounce gold coin would buy a lot of gas or bread and making change could be a biotch. That 1964 dime might just fill your tank and get you the bread that you need and not need to make a crapload of change.

I store all kinds, rounds, silver dollars, bars, gold coins etc. But my fav is junk coins. People are making fake silver dollars and ingots but no one is making fake 1964 and earlier coins.


----------



## Pessimistic2

LastOutlaw said:


> As the value of the dollar goes down in a crash the value of the silver and gold will go up. What an ounce of gold is worth today may be 100 times more once the dollar crashes. Same for silver. So the 1/10th ounce of gold that is worth $120.00 today may be worth $1200.00 when the dollar crashes or even $12,000.00. Who knows. The gallon of gas may be more as well but it will not be 100 times it's cost today. When Iceland crashed its financials you could buy a $100,000.00 home for $300.00 in silver.
> Your 1/10th of an ounce gold coin would buy a lot of gas or bread and making change could be a biotch. That 1964 dime might just fill your tank and get you the bread that you need and not need to make a crapload of change. I store all kinds, rounds, silver dollars, bars, gold coins etc. Buy my fav is junk coins. People are making fake silver dollars and ingots but no one is making fake 1964 and earlier coins.


Yeah, I suppose "making change" could pose a problem....cut the 1/10 ox gold coin in half? You have a point...something to think about..:dunno:


----------



## TheLazyL

When all of y'alls gold and silver has been spent, stolen, melted and long gone is when I become rich and the Owner of all. Twinkies is what I've invested in. They got so many preservatives in them that 10 years after TEOTWAWKI they will still be soft and eatable.

Think about it. When all else has been gone forever and I offer to trade Twinkies, what would you trade for that taste and for the memory of the past?


----------



## Pessimistic2

TheLazyL said:


> When all of y'alls gold and silver has been spent, stolen, melted and long gone is when I become rich and the Owner of all. Twinkies is what I've invested in. They got so many preservatives in them that 10 years after TEOTWAWKI they will still be soft and eatable.
> Think about it. When all else has been gone forever and I offer to trade Twinkies, what would you trade for that taste and for the memory of the past?


'Bout as much as I'd trade for a miniature White Castle burger......can I get a one for one deal? :rofl::cheers:

HEY, WAIDDA MINUTE....yer stuck in 1868, They ain't got no damn Twinkies!!!! SHYSTER...Guards, Guards.....


----------



## Flight1630

TheLazyL said:


> When all of y'alls gold and silver has been spent, stolen, melted and long gone is when I become rich and the Owner of all. Twinkies is what I've invested in. They got so many preservatives in them that 10 years after TEOTWAWKI they will still be soft and eatable.
> 
> Think about it. When all else has been gone forever and I offer to trade Twinkies, what would you trade for that taste and for the memory of the past?


You to. But I also have 250,000 Twinkies and approximately 300,000 ding dongs


----------



## Pessimistic2

Flight1630 said:


> You to. But I also have 250,000 Twinkies and approximately 300,000 ding dongs


OMG....first Twinkies from 1868, now Ding Dongs from....uh, never mind....:rofl: Boy, I can see where this thread is going? artydance::cheers:


----------



## ZoomZoom

TheLazyL said:


> When all of y'alls gold and silver has been spent, stolen, melted and long gone is when I become rich and the Owner of all. Twinkies is what I've invested in.


Bad deal!!! Haven't you watched Zombieland (the movie). The Twinkies are GONE, period.

As for the other posts, I'm sticking with silver (and no gold other than our wedding rings). Silver is heavy, yes. Easy to barter with, absolutely. If SHTF, I'm not interested in buying a house with my metals.


----------



## Flight1630

ZoomZoom said:


> Bad deal!!! Haven't you watched Zombieland (the movie). The Twinkies are GONE, period.
> 
> As for the other posts, I'm sticking with silver (and no gold other than our wedding rings). Silver is heavy, yes. Easy to barter with, absolutely. If SHTF, I'm not interested in buying a house with my metals.


Never seen it.


----------



## Flight1630

Oh oh oh don't forget about ho ho cakes. 
Directions

Prepare and bake cake as directed on the package for a 9 x 13 inch pan. Cool completely.Combine flour and milk in saucepan. Cook, stirring constantly, until thick. Cool completely. ...In a small bowl, beat egg. Stir in vanilla, melted chocolate, hot water, confectioner's sugar, and 1/2 cup margarine.


----------



## terri9630

Ding Dongs don't last long with those new plastic wrappers. I miss the foil wrappers.


----------



## crabapple

I have land & water, that is about it.
I have some PS, but stones will change value.
I have a little gold, a little junk silver( will get more silver).
I have aluminum, brass, copper, cast iron, some steel.
So I am good on melting & casting or trade metal.
I can get more silver for less $$$$$, then gold.
So I will stick with silver until I have few hundred pounds.
Then I will get a little gold.


----------



## Flight1630

terri9630 said:


> Ding Dongs don't last long with those new plastic wrappers. I miss the foil wrappers.


I know hence the how to make them lol


----------



## terri9630

Flight1630 said:


> I know hence the how to make them lol


You cant post that and not include the recipe.... Come on now, cough it up!


----------



## Flight1630

Flight1630 said:


> Oh oh oh don't forget about ho ho cakes.
> Directions
> 
> Prepare and bake cake as directed on the package for a 9 x 13 inch pan. Cool completely.Combine flour and milk in saucepan. Cook, stirring constantly, until thick. Cool completely. ...In a small bowl, beat egg. Stir in vanilla, melted chocolate, hot water, confectioner's sugar, and 1/2 cup margarine.


Here it is. Got it off https://www.google.ca/search?q=ho+h...droid-bell-ca&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8


----------



## tmttactical

We have a lot of opinions flowing, so I am going to add my 2 cents. No precious metals. if you have food, water, electricity and the ability / knowledge to make / repair things, the precious metals will come your way.

The "THH" (Tin Hat House) will focus on the above items. When you are dying of thirst --- how much would you pay for water? hungry-- how much for fresh fish and vegetables? That nicotine memory strikes -- how much for a pack or a pipe full (tobacco -- no happy stuff)? 

Once things start to stabilize, then I might trade for PM but until then, consumables will have the most value and be King of Barter. 

JMHO


----------



## hiwall

I'm thinking about just re-opening one of the countless gold mines out here. I'm pretty sure there is some gold left. There is bound to be some, right?


----------



## Pessimistic2

hiwall said:


> I'm thinking about just re-opening one of the countless gold mines out here. I'm pretty sure there is some gold left. There is bound to be some, right?


I've had that thought a time or two since gold went over the $900 mark. When the last mines closed down gold was at what $30?? Gotta be worth a shot, I'd think. :dunno:


----------



## TheLazyL

Flight1630 said:


> You to. But I also have 250,000 Twinkies and approximately 300,000 ding dongs


I'll meet your 250,00 Twinkies and 300,00 Ding Dongs and raise you 100,000 Hostess Pies!


----------



## Pessimistic2

TheLazyL said:


> I'll meet your 250,00 Twinkies and 300,00 Ding Dongs and raise you 100,000 Hostess Pies!


OK, OK, y'all forced me into it.......and I hate "Texas hold'em," but I just can't resist. All your Twinkies, Ding Dongs, and Hostess Pies are worthless, you hear me, WORTHLESS!!!! I have 100,000 Moon Pies, and 250,000 Mini-Moons. Y'all ain't got a prayer, you hear me, not a PRAYER!!!! :rofl::wave:


----------



## TheLazyL

Pessimistic2 said:


> OK, OK, y'all forced me into it.......and I hate "Texas hold'em," but I just can't resist. All your Twinkies, Ding Dongs, and Hostess Pies are worthless, you hear me, WORTHLESS!!!! I have 100,000 Moon Pies, and 250,000 Mini-Moons. Y'all ain't got a prayer, you hear me, not a PRAYER!!!! :rofl::wave:


Moon Pies!!!! 

I fold.


----------



## Genevieve

I dig Suzie-Q's myself


----------



## Flight1630

Everything you all mentioned and I raise you 1 Cracker jacks box with toy


----------



## tmttactical

Here is my buy in --- I hold the remaining supply of diabetic drugs and dental equipment to make false teeth. YOUR Call---


----------



## Flight1630

tmttactical said:


> Here is my buy in --- I hold the remaining supply of diabetic drugs and dental equipment to make false teeth. YOUR Call---


You win.


----------



## ZoomZoom

I have the only copies and means to play all Rock-and-Roll from 1965 - 1985.

I win.


----------



## Pessimistic2

Flight1630 said:


> Everything you all mentioned and I raise you 1 Cracker jacks box with toy


ONE Cracker Jacks box w/toy?? ONE??? Uhhhh, Now where the daylights are we gonna get a box w/toy to call that raise??? No fair, I call foul!!!:rofl:artydance::dunno:


----------



## Pessimistic2

tmttactical said:


> Here is my buy in --- I hold the remaining supply of diabetic drugs and dental equipment to make false teeth. YOUR Call---


Ummmm, is that fair? I gotta take three sets with me to the mountains, and if you got 'em all tied up, what am I gonna do??? You win, and I'll trade you 1,000 Mini-Moons for three sets of falsies. (False TEETH that is...Jesus, can I ever stop inserting foot???) :surrender:


----------



## TheLazyL

I've got a fully powered amplified 8-track player with a tape of Slim Whitman's "Indian Love Call" It worked when the Martians invaded, should work on another SHTF too! Especially on Zombies, California Fruits & Nuts and liberal politicians


----------



## Pessimistic2

TheLazyL said:


> I've got a fully powered 8-track player with a tape of Slim Whitman's "Indian Love Call" It worked when the Martians invaded, should work when SHTF too! Expecially on Zombies, California Fruits & Nuts and liberal politicians


My Grandmother's favorite song....brings back memories!:wave::cheers:


----------



## Pessimistic2

*HiWall.....*

Looking around, courtesy of Google, on the "old mines" thing:

http://raregoldnuggets.com/blog/?p=2225

http://raregoldnuggets.com/blog/?p=3137

http://abandonedmines.gov/

http://www.goldrefiners.com/blog/20...ng-gold-from-old-mines-and-prospectors-claims

Looks like it MIGHT be worthwhile to explore the old mines, but a tad risky physically, and there seems to be a lot of paperwork involved. Still, with all that in mind, gold "back then" was at $20-30/oz, and NOW it's over $1,200.
Gotta be worth a look, anyway.....what they left behind would be worth a pretty sizable chunk of money nowadays! :dunno:


----------



## Tweto

For the preppers that think that all they need is land, food and living off the grid to survive, you need to pay more attention to what's going on in Venezuela.

The first thing the government did is confiscate all the weapons. Then they confiscated all food and stored food and then they confiscated all the productive farm land. What do you have left after this, all the people have left is their health, skills and any PM's they might have. 

But, for some of the older preppers, going back to work may not be a option. Then what do you have?

A good prepper plans for all possibilities, not just what they think should happen. Even in the US Venezuela could happen.

I know that every one thinks they are another John Wayne that will fight their way and protect all their belongings, but the sad truth is that when that army is coming down the road, a shotgun and a hand gun will not stop them, all it will do is get you killed.

So what's left after all this, if you have Gold you can walk a way and start over when things settle down again. Enough Silver to do the same thing could be hundreds of pounds and impossible to escape with.


----------



## tmttactical

Tweto said:


> For the preppers that think that all they need is land, food and living off the grid to survive, you need to pay more attention to what's going on in Venezuela.
> 
> The first thing the government did is confiscate all the weapons. Then they confiscated all food and stored food and then they confiscated all the productive farm land. What do you have left after this, all the people have left is their health, skills and any PM's they might have.
> 
> But, for some of the older preppers, going back to work may not be a option. Then what do you have?
> 
> A good prepper plans for all possibilities, not just what they think should happen. Even in the US Venezuela could happen.
> 
> I know that every one thinks they are another John Wayne that will fight their way and protect all their belongings, but the sad truth is that when that army is coming down the road, a shotgun and a hand gun will not stop them, all it will do is get you killed.
> 
> So what's left after all this, if you have Gold you can walk a way and start over when things settle down again. Enough Silver to do the same thing could be hundreds of pounds and impossible to escape with.


Excellent and very valid points, so now I play devils advocate:: Walk away to where, Government closed borders? Roving gangs stopping people and searching / collecting tolls. Will another country allow you to enter? Will they allow you to stay? Do you speak the language of other country? There are too many variables attached to every "ACTION PLAN" to determine which plan it the most viable. I am old, worn out, nearly deaf and do not speak any other languages, How far will I get with my PM?

They come, find my fish farm and vegetables, confiscate excess and require me to continue producing. I comply, do not resist, continue to hide extra and wait it out. Better at home than on the road. When things return to normal, return to full production and collect PM from sales. JMHO


----------



## Tweto

tmttactical said:


> Excellent and very valid points, so now I play devils advocate:: Walk away to where, Government closed borders? Roving gangs stopping people and searching / collecting tolls. Will another country allow you to enter? Will they allow you to stay? Do you speak the language of other country? There are too many variables attached to every "ACTION PLAN" to determine which plan it the most viable. I am old, worn out, nearly deaf and do not speak any other languages, How far will I get with my PM?
> 
> They come, find my fish farm and vegetables, confiscate excess and require me to continue producing. I comply, do not resist, continue to hide extra and wait it out. Better at home than on the road. When things return to normal, return to full production and collect PM from sales. JMHO


Instead of taking it with you the other choice is to burry it and come back at another time and dig it up. This works if you suspect road inspections and also if you can't consider leaving the country. I have no plans on leaving my country but I do think that after a few years or maybe even 10 years at the most ,things will get back to normal and a good prepper can reestablish their lives even better then they have today.

Burying a stash as been a normal thing to do during the Great Depression and for hundreds of years before that. On occasion, articles will pop up that some one found buried treasure in the form of Gold or Silver.

If you bury it, just don't forget where you put it.


----------



## TheLazyL

Tweto said:


> ...government did is confiscate all the weapons.. food and stored food ...all the productive farm land. What do you have left after this, all the people have left is their health, skills and any PM's they might have. ...


Why wouldn't a government confiscate your PMs too?


----------



## hiwall

TheLazyL said:


> Why wouldn't a government confiscate your PMs too?


A lot easier to hide/bury a coffee can full of PM's than a room full of LTS food or a room full of guns and stacks of ammo,


----------



## TheLazyL

hiwall said:


> A lot easier to hide/bury a coffee can full of PM's than a room full of LTS food or a room full of guns and stacks of ammo,


I understood Tweto's post as food, guns, etc had to be relinquished to the government without any other options. So why wouldn't the government (like they did from 1930s to 1970?) outlaw and take PMs too?

A inventive person(s) wouldn't need a room full of food, guns and ammo. IMHO

If a person ignored repercussions from their government's by burying PMs then why not bury a firearm or two too? Consequences would be the same and your benefit would increase.


----------



## Pessimistic2

LazyL...you said, "A inventive person(s) wouldn't need a room full of food, guns and ammo. IMHO"

IMHO, an inventive person would have a stash, tucked away nicely, away from all the confusion (waaaaay away) in the first place!!


----------



## Tweto

TheLazyL said:


> I understood Tweto's post as food, guns, etc had to be relinquished to the government without any other options. So why wouldn't the government (like they did from 1930s to 1970?) outlaw and take PMs too?
> 
> A inventive person(s) wouldn't need a room full of food, guns and ammo. IMHO
> 
> If a person ignored repercussions from their government's by burying PMs then why not bury a firearm or two too? Consequences would be the same and your benefit would increase.


I never said you couldn't bury firearms. The subject was about Gold and Silver.

Silver was never on any list to be confiscated by the US Government but Gold was. But, after investigating, I found that there was only one case of Gold being confiscated while that law was enforce.

BTW, I have several firearms that are 100% stainless Steel with plastic composite stocks, I wonder why I did this. Enough said!


----------



## tmttactical

Tweto said:


> Instead of taking it with you the other choice is to burry it and come back at another time and dig it up. This works if you suspect road inspections and also if you can't consider leaving the country. I have no plans on leaving my country but I do think that after a few years or maybe even 10 years at the most ,things will get back to normal and a good prepper can reestablish their lives even better then they have today.
> 
> Burying a stash as been a normal thing to do during the Great Depression and for hundreds of years before that. On occasion, articles will pop up that some one found buried treasure in the form of Gold or Silver.
> 
> If you bury it, just don't forget where you put it.


The problem is at my age, I would forget where I buried it.


----------



## bkt

I offer up two immutable truths.

First: If you think it's time to be burying firearms to prevent them from being confiscated then it's past time you started using them on the folks who seek to take them from you.

Second: If you can't stand, well armed, in front of something you own protect it from those who would take it from you, then you don't really, truly own it. Hence the difference between having a dense, portable store of wealth in the form of precious metals versus a lovely portfolio, pension or retirement account that looks nice on paper but is held God-knows-where which is backed by garbage currency.

That said, let's introduce a smidge of context and sanity. Just as I don't go shooting at politicians when they bloviate about gun confiscation, I DO maintain and contribute to my retirement accounts (backed by garbage currency) but I also hold physical precious metals as a hedge. Diversification is a good way to cover one's butt.


----------



## BillS

It's good to have junk silver. That's pre-1965 preferably US coins that are 90% silver and are priced with no collector value. Just based on the silver price. I have 150 face value dollars worth of silver. That can be 4 quarters to the dollar or 10 dimes to the dollar but mostly dimes. After that I bought mostly 1 ounce Canadian Maples.

Yes, you should be fully prepped but you also need PM's in case of hyperinflation like they have in Venezuela. Maybe silver will have the same purchasing power it had in the early 60s when gas was 20 cents a gallon and a loaf of bread was a quarter. I expect it to have much more value than that but even that much makes silver very useful.

Sure, you couldn't run away with 500 pounds worth of silver but 10 pounds of silver would be about 146 ounces (because troy ounces are heavier than standard ounces). That's still a lot of money.


----------



## terri9630

tmttactical said:


> The problem is at my age, I would forget where I buried it.


Treasure map! Just be creative with it. X doesn't mark the spot....


----------



## Pessimistic2

terri9630 said:


> Treasure map! Just be creative with it. X doesn't mark the spot....


Are you kidding??? If "*X*" didn't mark the spot, he'd *NEVER* find it again!!!


----------



## tmttactical

Pessimistic2 said:


> Are you kidding??? If "*X*" didn't mark the spot, he'd *NEVER* find it again!!!


If I can't remember where I buried it, how am I supposed to remember where the map is? :brickwall:


----------



## Pessimistic2

tmttactical said:


> If I can't remember where I buried it, how am I supposed to remember where the map is? :brickwall:


Oh, yeah, there is that little "memory thing!" :rofl:artydance:


----------



## Flight1630

When you row your boat on a lake just mark a X on the spot you threw your gold overboard that way you will all ways remember the exact spot. Worked for me oO(all I need now is a boat to test that theory)


----------



## JustCliff

Id like to here some opinions on copper as a pm to acquire. A company I buy from sells copper rounds and bars. https://www.jmbullion.com/copper/

I think it could be used for change when buying with silver. i know there have been times in the past when it has gone up in value quite a bit.

As far as burying your PM and knowing here to find it. Tattoos work well for maps. Not an overly simple tat. something that means something to you and your closest trusted people.


----------



## LincTex

JustCliff said:


> Id like to hear some opinions on copper as a pm to acquire. A company I buy from sells copper rounds and bars.


Copper is not a "precious" metal.
.

If $10,000 worth of gold fits in a pocket, and $10,000 worth of silver fits in a large backpack, then you need a dumptruck to haul $10,000 worth of copper.

.
If you want to invest in copper, do it in the form of dimes and quarters.

.


----------



## Sentry18

LincTex said:


> Copper is not a "precious" metal.
> .
> 
> If $10,000 worth of gold fits in a pocket, and $10,000 worth of silver fits in a large backpack, then you need a dumptruck to haul $10,000 worth of copper.
> 
> .
> If you want to invest in copper, do it in the form of dimes and quarters.
> 
> .


While that is all true, I know many thieves who seem to think it is precious.


----------



## BillS

Copper sells for about $2.50 a pound or 16 cents an ounce. 1 oz Copper rounds sell for 99 cents. It sounds like a bad investment to me.

I don't think there are good options when it comes to giving change for silver once silver is much more expensive. A 90% silver dime is worth $1.22 today. If silver cost $170 an ounce a dime would be worth $12.


----------



## hiwall

People could always use existing current coins for change purposes.


----------



## SheepdogPRS

The prolem with coins is they have a value stamped on them. There are a lot of ignorant people who would not trade two coper quarters for a silver dime or even a silver quarter. 
Gold is great for storing large sums of money for land purchases and real estate taxes but silver is better for barter if you don't have other trade items. The best trade items are those food and drink items that can be labeled as "vices". Coffee, alcohol and chocolate are always good to store in bulk. Lighters, batteries, and spare bulbs will be good for the first month but after that food, water and toilet paper will be more valuable. Salt, sugar, honey and syrup along with jams and jellies will grow in popularity and then recede. I believe after the first year soap, hair care and perfume and cologne will hold some limited value. We will all need times when we can "feel" normal again and sitting with friends over some liquor or beer and dressing up will add to that effect, even if it will be only once in a great while. Plow shears, cutlery, axes and saws will always be in need. A man with a forge is likely to be a good person to know. Copper, in any form, will have value if you can find a person who knows how to turn it into wire or batteries. Lead is going to be worth a lot because it can be made into bullets. Steel, especially stainless steel, will be worth its weight in silver when it is made into cookware, drinking cups, knives and arrowheads.
Barter will rule so be prepared. I would never use ammo or guns as barter - they can be used to turn the tables on you. You could lose everything and your life.


----------



## hiwall

> You could lose everything and your life.


If things ever get as bad as we are talking about here, life will be cheap.


----------



## cqp33

I buy silver in denominations down to 1/4 ounce, same with gold I buy some small denominations but here think in grams (1, 2.5, 5, 10 grams).

As for copper, the link provided earlier is spendy unless buying large amounts! 
buying QTY 1-19 will cost you $1.49 each from
https://www.jmbullion.com/1-oz-capped-bust-half-dollar-copper-round/

buying QTY 1-19 will cost you $1.29 each from
https://www.providentmetals.com/black-horse-famine-1-oz-copper-round.html

Provident metal is one of my "go to's" for PM's. I won't lie I have thrown in a few denominational copper pieces in past purchases, why? IDK just cause I guess! LOL


----------



## BillS

I have a lot of junk silver and a lot of 1 oz Canadian Maple silver coins.

For gold I have mostly 1/10 oz coins.


----------



## hiwall

If you wanted copper then wouldn't you be better off just buying a bunch of older copper pennies?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/15-10LB-19...349963&hash=item25aec85612:g:~ZYAAOSwLnBXXOMw

https://www.ebay.com/itm/62-lbs-195...352696?hash=item1c951653b8:g:YgsAAOSwFJBZXmpn


----------



## cqp33

hiwall said:


> If you wanted copper then wouldn't you be better off just buying a bunch of older copper pennies?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/15-10LB-19...349963&hash=item25aec85612:g:~ZYAAOSwLnBXXOMw
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/62-lbs-195...352696?hash=item1c951653b8:g:YgsAAOSwFJBZXmpn


yeah probably! I have a 5 gallon milk jug (glass) that is nearly full of pennies, I wonder how many of them are 95% copper? It was my dads but when he passed in 2004 I kept it going filling it with my copper pocket change! i can't lift it I could only dump it out. If it is ever hit by anything it will probably explode with glass flying anywhere, my wife is scared to vacuum near it for this reason! I probably should find a different way to store it, ammo cans maybe?


----------



## SheepdogPRS

Zinc pennies that are copper plated are also valuable if you intend to make batteries. That zinc is on of the plates but you have to peal the copper off it unless you melt it to make your plates.


----------



## ssonb

I have some silver all in pre 64 coins....BUT the general public even post crash the majority will have been educated in the "common core math" and cannot even count out change for a dollar let alone trying to explain to them the exchange ratio on silver, Silver rounds post collapse.. prove to me that it is silver, same with gold, even in this pre "crash" world I have been refused a cash transaction with the added bonus that the store owner keep the change when the power was out and this was for under a $10 purchase because the register would not work!!!


----------



## bkt

Are you all thinking that precious metals will be in demand in a SHTF situation? I'd think cigarettes, booze, tampons, condoms, fish hooks and the like would be far better barter items. Acquiring PMs today for me is just a store of wealth for until after the dust settles.


----------



## RedBeard

cqp33 said:


> yeah probably! I have a 5 gallon milk jug (glass) that is nearly full of pennies, I wonder how many of them are 95% copper? It was my dads but when he passed in 2004 I kept it going filling it with my copper pocket change! i can't lift it I could only dump it out. If it is ever hit by anything it will probably explode with glass flying anywhere, my wife is scared to vacuum near it for this reason! I probably should find a different way to store it, ammo cans maybe?


You know certain pennies are worth big money....


----------



## Starcreek

In my opinion, precious metals are great -- if you already have all your other bases covered. If you have plenty of food put up and ways to reproduce food, if you have more than one source of clean water, and shelter that you can heat in winter without tapping into the grid, then maybe spend some money on gold and silver.

I consider the best barter items to be SKILLS. Can you identify and use medicinal plants? Can you track wild game? Are you a blacksmith or farrier? Those are renewable barter items that no one can steal.


----------



## cqp33

RedBeard said:


> You know certain pennies are worth big money....


I am not that familiar with pennies, I look for pre 1964 silver though. What am I looking for? Only penny I know to look for is a wheat penny!


----------



## Tweto

bkt said:


> Are you all thinking that precious metals will be in demand in a SHTF situation? I'd think cigarettes, booze, tampons, condoms, fish hooks and the like would be far better barter items. Acquiring PMs today for me is just a store of wealth for until after the dust settles.


Exactly, Gold and Silver are preps for certain types of disaster. Most of these disasters are financial., such as; collapse of the dollar. If we had a mad max type of disaster then Gold and Silver will take a back seat to barter of food stuffs, fuel, booze, and the like. But even in a mad max scenario, after a few months and the dust settles then Gold and Silver will attract attention.


----------



## RedBeard

http://cointrackers.com/blog/13/most-valuable-pennies/
Those are really valuable. These are more realistic to find. Look for double struck coins.
https://hobbylark.com/collecting/Valuable-Pennies



cqp33 said:


> I am not that familiar with pennies, I look for pre 1964 silver though. What am I looking for? Only penny I know to look for is a wheat penny!


----------



## BillS

I see PM's as being most useful during hyperinflation. PM prices will go up as the dollar collapses. So even when a loaf of bread and a gallon of gas are $10 each I'll be OK. 

Not only that, once price suppression by the Fed and the big banks end we should see a BIG increase in PM prices. I've seen a number of people predict $10,000 gold and $600 silver. So if that's true you'd be able to buy a year's worth of food for 10 oz of silver. That's one reason to have a lot of your gold in 1/10 oz coins and a lot of your silver as pre-1964 dimes.

I don't see the point in stocking up on things for barter. 95% of the population won't have food or water. Food will be the thing they need the most when that will be the thing I don't want to get rid of.


----------



## SheepdogPRS

Collector coins and other collectibles like art are going to drop in value as it always does in hard times. During the depression and in WWII collectibles were used by the bucketful just to by some bread. Precious jewels were worth no more than the gold and silver. Diamonds were worth less than gold. Look at history to find what will hold its value.

Food, water, clothes and then the food of vices will have more value than they have now. Gold and silver always retain their value. Chocolate, coffee, alcohol, toilet paper, and fuel will gain value. Guns and ammo will be big but anyone who trades them for food will likely lose both. Look at the things that are needed for survival first and then at the things people NEED to feel normal. Those are the best barter items.


----------



## hiwall

The one very good thing about PM's is if nothing happens. 
No collapse, no zombie uprising, no hyper inflation and your PM's still will likely be a good place to protect your wealth.


----------



## crabapple

Copper & brass would be useful to mold or make things, but not as a barter metal. Silver is the best cheapest at this time.
A little gold would not hurt, but hard to move.
Food, tools, clothes are the best for for bartering.


----------



## ssonb

If you have plenty of barter items the gold and silver will come to you...I have read the stories that during WW2 people would trade such items worth back then tens of thousands of Dollars(Marks) for a month worth of food or medications. Most everyone here believes that being diversified is the safest action. With all the tools in your toolbox, knowledge, power production, PMs, food, arms, communication so what ever happens you now have options.


----------

